# Posers?



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you ever wore a team jersey even though you were just fan and did not actually play for the team?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not really a hater or anything, but there is a serious poser issue at my school. It's a rich school and people think that their hard shit because they've gone once or twice and throw giant ass Forum stickers on their BMWs. It's a double sacriligeous deal, really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

BRsnow said:


> Have you ever wore a team jersey even though you were just fan and did not actually play for the team?


No. And if I did it wouldn't be the same as acting like I was on the team.

It's not that bad if people act like they board more than they really do, but there are some people who I swear have never been on a chair lift. It's just kind of strange, I thought people would stop acting like this once they left high school. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Serrate said:


> No. And if I did it wouldn't be the same as acting like I was on the team.
> 
> It's not that bad if people act like they board more than they really do, but there are some people who I swear have never been on a chair lift. It's just kind of strange, I thought people would stop acting like this once they left high school. Oh well.


welcome to the real world... in one ear out the other... if you're out there doin' it you're doin it right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

whatever let them be man. i just laugh in their face because soon as i take them to the hill and i watch them eat shit. it's worth it trust me. specially when you see some kid talking about how he was busting out 3's left and right then watch him eat shit on a blooper. i live for these moments. BUT, when you get a guy that actually IS good then you have someone you can learn from; so it's a win-win situation :] just don't start yelling at him about how he's a poser until you've seen him in action.

luck favors those who wait (or something like that) in this case youll totally see some noob eat white gold as he tries to show off and look pathetic while doing it.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i knew a kid that actually bought a season pass to mountain creek to impress his gf. He told me he was a great snowboarder so we took a ride up to the creek, the whole 2 hour ride up he told me how he could hit rails and lay down 360's now prob. Much to my surprise he would go 5 feet fall and sit for 20 mins. But he wouldnt just fall, fall then start screaming and yelling at everything and everyone around him. I ended up taking off and meeting up with him later on as I was leaving.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i doesn't matter

those who can, do

those who can't, talk as if they do

talk is cheap

live thru action, not thru words.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

My beef isn't really with the kids that pose like they ride.Its more with the kids that now know how to ride but rag on other people that cant.They forget that they were in those shoes at one time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

laz167 said:


> My beef isn't really with the kids that pose like they ride.Its more with the kids that now know how to ride but rag on other people that cant.They forget that they were in those shoes at one time.


most definitely.


and fuck the posers...they're just trying to figure out who they are. 
and you were definitely wrong about people changing when they get out of high school...i guess you haven't noticed that college is EXACTLY like high school. same people, same drama, same nonsense.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> same people, same drama, same nonsense.



same silly hats with overly obvious logos being worn weirdly..... oh my!

yeah posers suck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> To continue NRG`s point...it does`nt end in college either...same shit different place in the workplace also.


In my experience with summer internships, I think it gets worse in the workplace. :laugh: In college it seems like most people do their own thing and nobody cares about cliques like high school. But when you enter the workplace, it's like high school drama all over again! 



Snowolf said:


> agree also that I hate the the people who are decent but talk smack to the newbies who are learning. I hate these people. As boarders, we should be adding to the stoke of the new rider who is`nt a poser and is actually out here taking their hard knocks to become real snowboarders.


The worst are the ones above you on the lift shouting down...that really used to piss me off.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok heres another one it might be off topic but similiar.What about the kids that walk around acting like gansta's? You know that kid that wears the XXXl hoody and pants. That doesn't know the diffrence between Hip hop fasion and stupidity.I was searching for Technine bindings couple of weeks ago and went on their website.I saw a video of some riders doing their thing,this one kid (white) was throwing up gang singns posing like he was the hardest thing on earth.And these kids live in surburban homes never seen any ghetto activity in life.I think that annoy's me the most.I grew up and still live in the ghetto (Paterson NJ) to be exact, but dont walk around acting like a fool.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny shite to ride up a chair with a poser or gansta...let them talk...then just calmly ask them, "have you met Jesus today?"...they ususally just shut up, stay away from you and think your are a nut bag. Then if they do ask WTF, just say "if you're not dyin, you're not tryin".


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

paolo...if i didn't know you better i'd think your banter was a cruel attempt to hit me where it hurts (my image?) but since i do know you (kinda) i know it's just sentiments of LOVE...and jealousy of my stylie new hat!

which, may i add, is not a poser thing. i ride a rome, i needed a new hat & just happened to find the best rome new era hat ever. a poser would be someone rockin' a burton hat! lol. or a DC shoes hat...jeez, i see everyone wearing those!

and i hear ya about the gangsta thing. even at "hippie" shows there are tons of kids dressed nice, ballin' & being gangsta. i call 'em gangsta hippies! lol. but one thing you're wrong about is the difference between gangsta & ghetto! gangstas don't have to be from the ghetto & they most definitely don't have to be poor! a gangsta is simply a person who is part of organized crime...which could be nothing more than a drug dealer making bank. but those acting gangsta just for the image are definitely posers. if you're gonna front like you are something, you best be it!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

NRG..you are very correct on that.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> a poser would be someone rockin' a burton hat! lol. or a DC shoes hat...jeez, i see everyone wearing those!


I disagree. I'll rock whatever beanie looks good and is cheap. Picked up a pair of GNU beanies for $8 on whiskey militia. Never owned or rode or even looked at a GNU board and don't care too. Just a cheap and stylish coldness condom. 

On that note....some youngerster came up to me in the lodge on the Jay Peak trip and goes "Yo!, Sup? You reppin the Ga-Noo???" Once I realized what he was talking about, I couldn't help but laugh. :laugh:

Oh and OBVIOUSLY the gansta-posers are a conspiracy setup by the real ganstas to disguise there identities and combat profiling. If the only people who dress gangsta actually are gansta. The police would bust down all there doors and fire 37 bullets into their torso. :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Funny shite to ride up a chair with a poser or gansta...let them talk...then just calmly ask them, "have you met Jesus today?"...they ususally just shut up, stay away from you and think your are a nut bag. Then if they do ask WTF, just say "if you're not dyin, you're not tryin".


Or you could pull a...."Hi! How are you today?" 

"Ummm....Good, How about you?"

"I'm blessed."


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

BiggerThanYours said:


> i knew a kid that actually bought a season pass to mountain creek to impress his gf. He told me he was a great snowboarder so we took a ride up to the creek, the whole 2 hour ride up he told me how he could hit rails and lay down 360's now prob. Much to my surprise he would go 5 feet fall and sit for 20 mins. But he wouldnt just fall, fall then start screaming and yelling at everything and everyone around him. I ended up taking off and meeting up with him later on as I was leaving.


LOL i have a friend whos just like that. hes a compulsive liar and he always comes back from snowboarding trips and brags about some sick tricks he did, but i just know hes lying (hes so clumsy he can barely walk down stairs without smashing his face in). ive always wanted to go on a trip with him just so i could see his wackness in all its glory


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> paolo...if i didn't know you better i'd think your banter was a cruel attempt to hit me where it hurts (my image?) but since i do know you (kinda) i know it's just sentiments of LOVE...and jealousy of my stylie new hat!
> 
> which, may i add, is not a poser thing. i ride a rome, i needed a new hat & just happened to find the best rome new era hat ever. a poser would be someone rockin' a burton hat! lol. or a DC shoes hat...jeez, i see everyone wearing those!
> 
> and i hear ya about the gangsta thing. even at "hippie" shows there are tons of kids dressed nice, ballin' & being gangsta. i call 'em gangsta hippies! lol. but one thing you're wrong about is the difference between gangsta & ghetto! gangstas don't have to be from the ghetto & they most definitely don't have to be poor! a gangsta is simply a person who is part of organized crime...which could be nothing more than a drug dealer making bank. but those acting gangsta just for the image are definitely posers. if you're gonna front like you are something, you best be it!


How is DC or Burton poser lol? A poser is someone who "POSES" to look like they are in something, but really aren't. Someone could be drowned in DC gear, but if they're good, they're not a poser are they? No offense, but I would think a poser is somebody that can't stop rambling about their new hat.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> paolo...if i didn't know you better i'd think your banter was a cruel attempt to hit me where it hurts (my image?) but since i do know you (kinda) i know it's just sentiments of LOVE...and jealousy of my stylie new hat!


you know me too well!

your steez is so funk'd it makes my eyes water in awe!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

no offense? haha. none taken.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Josh said:


> No offense, but I would think a poser is somebody that can't stop rambling about their new hat.


more love for NRG. i saw her (and her hat) first; back off chuckles!


'rambling':laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

aww lol flaming the hats. thats laaame. i like it, specially underneath the bill the green was siccck! steezyyy.
would just like to add that just because you wear saggy pants doesnt mean that your totally full of yourself! i just bought a pair of extremely saggy pants off of whiskeymilitia, they were cheap and had really nice stats, and they naturally look huge. i'm no cocky sob but ill talk to you and make small talk like any other nice guy on the lift with you.

don't hate me cus i wear my pants around my ass!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm guessing this problem you have with these "posers" has driven you far enough to follow them around in their daily lives to gather enough info to know that they don't actually snowboard that much. Schedule conflicts and other priorities do exist. Live and let live. Maybe they just do it 'cause chicks dig it... but they're not the ones bitching to a forum about how some other kid isn't living life the same way they do.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

one way of mentally dealing with pleb headed wannabes, is to BECOME what they can only DREAM of being.

job done


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

hahahaha yea there's always that option...but why go through all the trouble when you can just flame them on the forum!!!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The best poser story I have though was 2 years ago at Mt. Hood Meadows, we saw this guy with the latest burton matching plaid snow gear (remember that one that EVERYONE was wearing?) anyway, he had more invested in outerwear than many of us have in the car that gets us to the mountain. He also had the brand new Burton Vapor board under his arm. He spent at least 4 hours parading around in front of the lodge, not once ever getting on the chairlift or riding the board. Our instructor lineup area is right there and we all got a laugh at this guy "trolling for snow bunnies" :laugh:


What you guys should have done is wait for him to start talking to a girl or something, then go up to him and be like..."Where have you been all night! Been looking for you, you told me you were going to pull that 9 tonight!" and see if you could get him to go with that


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you look at it another way, these "Posers" serve a very important function to not only the snowboard industry but the skate and surf industry as well. These guys are spending a ton of money to "BUY" the snowboarding lifestyle instead of actually taking part in it. Everyone knows that the big money in the "Action Sports" industry comes from selling soft goods like t-shirts and hoodies etc. This is where the shops make most of their money as well. Selling the actual boards and other hard goods gives them credibility to the people who actually do ride and to the posers who get to say that they got their new swag from "Shop X." It's this money that companies are able spend on R&D to improve the equipment that the dedicated riders use, so in fact, they are funding the progression of snowboard gear.

As for the original poster, these people who buy memberships to the ski/snowboard club may be doing you a favor and reducing the price for you to go on a trip with their unused membership dues. 

At the end of the day, the people who look and talk the talk but do not walk the walk are the ones who look like the fools and their lies always catch up with them. (accept for Snowolf's guy. He has the walk down but just not the ride.)


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> If you look at it another way, these "Posers" serve a very important function to not only the snowboard industry but the skate and surf industry as well. These guys are spending a ton of money to "BUY" the snowboarding lifestyle instead of actually taking part in it. Everyone knows that the big money in the "Action Sports" industry comes from selling soft goods like t-shirts and hoodies etc. This is where the shops make most of their money as well. Selling the actual boards and other hard goods gives them credibility to the people who actually do ride and to the posers who get to say that they got their new swag from "Shop X." It's this money that companies are able spend on R&D to improve the equipment that the dedicated riders use, so in fact, they are funding the progression of snowboard gear.
> 
> As for the original poster, these people who buy memberships to the ski/snowboard club may be doing you a favor and reducing the price for you to go on a trip with their unused membership dues.
> 
> At the end of the day, the people who look and talk the talk but do not walk the walk are the ones who look like the fools and they're lies always catch up with them. (accept for Snowolf's guy. He has the walk down but just not the ride.)


like this guy. . .


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

BiggerThanYours said:


> like this guy. . .



Thank God he's wearing ski boots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

wow that guys pretty legit...i want to be him so i can impress all the snowbuknees with my awesome steezzzzz....not


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

hey look! it's another shot of me posing...
(i'm the one on the right)











that was right before i went down that double black behind me. i say double black loosely, being that it's the double black at liberty, lol. but it's still a steep run!

so yeah, i'm a poser and i don't give a fuuuuuck...and next time i'm going to wear my stylie new hat while i do it! just to seal in my poserism.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

holy moly! even the posts by hippies are getting hallucinogenic

sometimes i see two people in that foto; other times there are 3!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> hey look! it's another shot of me posing...
> (i'm the one on the right)
> 
> 
> ...


no offense, but that looks like a hill in my back yard. 

I see you also have shitty options for riding, but it's probably better than it is here in KC. Only 7 days to my next CO trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

haha, i said i was using the term loosely! it's definitely more of a hill...that's all we've got local-wise. it's a drive to get to anything somewhat decent, like snowshoe...but even then, that place doesn't even compare to colorado. oooohhhhh, what i'd do to be back in coloradoooohhhhhhh!!!!!


and yeah paolo, our friend took the pic of me & my friend. and then we took a pic of him, then photoshoped them together. no one was around to take a pic of all 3 of us, lol. my friend added the blinky effect just for laughs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Ok heres another one it might be off topic but similiar.What about the kids that walk around acting like gansta's? You know that kid that wears the XXXl hoody and pants. That doesn't know the diffrence between Hip hop fasion and stupidity.I was searching for Technine bindings couple of weeks ago and went on their website.I saw a video of some riders doing their thing,this one kid (white) was throwing up gang singns posing like he was the hardest thing on earth.And these kids live in surburban homes never seen any ghetto activity in life.I think that annoy's me the most.I grew up and still live in the ghetto (Paterson NJ) to be exact, but dont walk around acting like a fool.


Wouldn't happen to be Tommi Ylianttilla you're talking about? The whole Technine thing is just marketing and business.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> If you look at it another way, these "Posers" serve a very important function to not only the snowboard industry but the skate and surf industry as well. These guys are spending a ton of money to "BUY" the snowboarding lifestyle instead of actually taking part in it. Everyone knows that the big money in the "Action Sports" industry comes from selling soft goods like t-shirts and hoodies etc. This is where the shops make most of their money as well. Selling the actual boards and other hard goods gives them credibility to the people who actually do ride and to the posers who get to say that they got their new swag from "Shop X." It's this money that companies are able spend on R&D to improve the equipment that the dedicated riders use, so in fact, they are funding the progression of snowboard gear.
> 
> As for the original poster, these people who buy memberships to the ski/snowboard club may be doing you a favor and reducing the price for you to go on a trip with their unused membership dues.
> 
> At the end of the day, the people who look and talk the talk but do not walk the walk are the ones who look like the fools and their lies always catch up with them. (accept for Snowolf's guy. He has the walk down but just not the ride.)


It's much like kids who go to college and use it as a 5-7 year summer camp where they can drink without their parents looking over their shoulder. They either flunk out or graduate with the bare minimum number of credits in underwater basket weaving. While you're trying to study and their music is pounding through the walls and you just wish they weren't allowed into that school so you can study in peace, you must remember, their tuition money is footing the bill for your scholarship. They are the ones paying for you to get learn-ed in some edumucation, so you always have to chuckle and appreciate the people that are willing to spend the dough for you.
This world would flatline if most of the ones with money weren't fools.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> like this guy. . .


lol....i can't get out of my head the image of saddam hussein from the south park movie...

Satan: Is sex the only thing that matters to you?

Saddam: I love you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

A few friends and I were talking at a bar about our upcoming weekend trip and one guy was going on and on about how much his equipment was and how good he was, you would have thought he was ready for the olympics. Got to the mountain and he was on his ass more than his feet. I just laughed, didnt really feel the need to call him out on it.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Oje said:


> A few friends and I were talking at a bar about our upcoming weekend trip and one guy was going on and on about how much his equipment was and how good he was, you would have thought he was ready for the olympics. Got to the mountain and he was on his ass more than his feet. I just laughed, didnt really feel the need to call him out on it.



The BS these guys spew out always catches up with them sooner or later. It's even better to be around when it happens though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

there are posers in my school for sure.. i had a kid tell me he did a backflip last year.. fuck that, he wouldnt even try one this year when i was watching..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

surprisingly, backflips are meant to be piss easy.

you just need the balls to try them and commitment when going for it. honestly, i have lost count of the people i have seen back flipping off all kinds of things....

but i fess, the idea of neck injuries means i have yet to try and i admit, i prolly never will


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

There are always going to be posers the fact is you just have to pick them out from the crwd, the better the boarder, the less they brag, enough said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Oje said:


> A few friends and I were talking at a bar about our upcoming weekend trip and one guy was going on and on about how much his equipment was and how good he was, you would have thought he was ready for the olympics. Got to the mountain and he was on his ass more than his feet. I just laughed, didnt really feel the need to call him out on it.


no matter the subject, boarding to dick size, the poser-ish-ness of some people is magnified at bars. I had a guy tell me the buddy he grew up with (in missouri), boarding every year together, became pro. I saw this guy again, since he's a friend of a friend, and invited him on a trip to help split costs and he started getting wierd, then I asked who his buddy was, you know the 'pro', saying I couldn't find any pro's from missouri (I didn't even check), and his response was "well, he was a semi-pro"


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

posers, try to out do everyone in everything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

hahahahahhaahaa i lol'd at that ahahha


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> most definitely.
> 
> 
> and fuck the posers...they're just trying to figure out who they are.
> and you were definitely wrong about people changing when they get out of high school...i guess you haven't noticed that college is EXACTLY like high school. same people, same drama, same nonsense.


Yeah but now they're all drunker and that makes it worse :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Augie09 said:


> posers, try to out do everyone in everything.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
If I saw this dude at Loveland I'd piss on his door handle, buy his girlfriend 8 Tuaca's and see what happened from there  (Don't pass TOO MUCH judgement, I'm an alcoholic and therefore reserve the right to be a jackass ) One thing though, that dude definitely won the Tall Head of the year award.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_tall head of the year_?

i would vote for _mono-brow in denial of the year_. 

i'd bet good money that he shaves the top of his nose!

wtf with those shirts tho.... looks like he is trying to make it appear that his head is bursting out of a lettuce!


----------

